# A couple reloading question?



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I am really considering getting into reloading. I am looking at this kit.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

What else would I need to get to start to load .243 win. I have a ton of brass, and I know what powder I want and bullets although once I get started I will start to try different loads, bullet weights, ect. What primers would you recommend also? I also know I would need a dial caliper and probabaly want to get an electric scale too. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> I am really considering getting into reloading. I am looking at this kit.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true
> 
> What else would I need to get to start to load .243 win. I have a ton of brass, and I know what powder I want and bullets although once I get started I will start to try different loads, bullet weights, ect. What primers would you recommend also? I also know I would need a dial caliper and probabaly want to get an electric scale too. Thanks in advance for any info.


I think if you are just getting into reloading for the first time this is a great way to do it, with that cabelas set up. Primers right now are kinda hard to come by. but I'd say some CCI 200's would be what your looking for. then you'll need to pick up some shell holders for whatever caliber you intend on reloading for. I personally like my regular scale and dont see the advantage other than speed to an electronic scale.. its always treated me well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Cabela primers , the last time I purchased were quite high in price. That being said they were the only ones I could find at the time. The next week at the gun show I found them $5-7.00 cheaper per thousand. Any of the major manufacturers should work just fine. Just stick to the one you work up your loads with.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok so what so what else am I going to need to get with this kit? Thanks for the info on primers. Why are they so hard to find anyway?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

They claim it is the war. I do not know much about the Lee Equipment. Some swear by it as a starting level set. I would stick with a quality set of dies. They are interchangsble with what ever you buy. As a starting level set I personally wouldn't do a electronic scale either. Still don't need one after 50 years of loading. (started at age 7 w/ pops).


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Several loading manuals. Get one from the bullet manufacture you intend to use, and the powder company as well. Hodgdon publishes one in a magazine format. I get that one every year. I also like the Hornady manual, and the Barnes manual as well. They have a ton of useful info. Also, you need to get and use a whole bunch of common sense. Follow the data in the books, and don't try to hot rod your loads. The people that write the books have access to a whole bunch of real expensive pressure testing equipment and they know how to use it. Don't take a chance on ruining an expensive rifle and your face for a couple of extra FPSs.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> Don't take a chance on ruining an expensive rifle and your face for a couple of extra FPSs.


Great advice. I know of a guy who's bolt on his weatherby shot through his cheek because of this.

Oh and make sure your depriming pin doesn't slip while your resizing.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Several loading manuals. Get one from the bullet manufacture you intend to use, and the powder company as well. Hodgdon publishes one in a magazine format. I get that one every year. I also like the Hornady manual, and the Barnes manual as well. They have a ton of useful info. Also, you need to get and use a whole bunch of common sense. Follow the data in the books, and don't try to hot rod your loads. The people that write the books have access to a whole bunch of real expensive pressure testing equipment and they know how to use it. Don't take a chance on ruining an expensive rifle and your face for a couple of extra FPSs.


This is the best advice you can get.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > Several loading manuals. Get one from the bullet manufacture you intend to use, and the powder company as well. Hodgdon publishes one in a magazine format. I get that one every year. I also like the Hornady manual, and the Barnes manual as well. They have a ton of useful info. Also, you need to get and use a whole bunch of common sense. Follow the data in the books, and don't try to hot rod your loads. The people that write the books have access to a whole bunch of real expensive pressure testing equipment and they know how to use it. Don't take a chance on ruining an expensive rifle and your face for a couple of extra FPSs.
> ...


Thanks fellas. I understand about hot loads and stuff and Trust me Im gonna start with some basic loads till I find what will shoot well with my rifle. So, with this kit I will need bullets, primers, powder, manuals, a die and that is it, right?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks like you will need a set of dies and shell holder, bullets, powder, and primers as long as you have cases. In the near future you will want a case trimmer, and calipers to measure case length, and cartridge over-all length. The scale in the kit should serve you well for some time. I've been using the same scale that came in the Pacific 007 kit that I bought in '78 or '79. Personally, I use RCBS or Hornady dies. That is not to say that the other brands won't work, they will. I would also buy a can or two of Hornady's One Shot case lube. It works great, and is a lot less messy that some of the other lubes. 
Eventually you will end up purchasing a bullet puller of some sort, and a stuck case removing tool. You will also have to buy some of those MTM case guard boxes to keep all of your ammo in. And another rifle or two to get more variety in your reloading. Oh, and pistols and revolvers are also fun to reload for. Then you'll be tempted to start casting your own bullets. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Once you buy a digital scale, you'll wonder how you ever got along without one. For measuring powder to a specific weight, the beam scales are okay, but if you are ever going to sort cases by weight or any other job where you are looking to find the weight of something, the electronics are the only way to go. In those situations, the beam scales aren't even in the same league.

Fishrmn


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea , come to think of it you better go out and get a second job too , just to pay for it all. :lol: :lol:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Any advice that I can give to new reloaders is to *get a good scale and a good set of calipers*, before you get anything else. Next, get some good reliable reloading data. NEVER substitute components - EVER! As for bullets for the .243, I really like Speer. Powder - IMR 4350. Primers - CCI. RCBS make mighty fine reloading dies, no need to look further.

Don't worry about velocities, work on accuracy, then work up the load 0.5 grains at a time until you either lose accuracy or reach the maximum load listed in the data. Have fun.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, you'll want to get some case lube, a reloading block / holder, shell holders, (prefferably carbide) dies, a nice solid bench with plenty of clear area to work, and a radio. I say a radio becuase reloading can take some serious time. specially if you hand tune every load with the trickler. it gets fairly menotinous and it helps to have something to listen to while your working away. Primers are also becoming hard to come by becuase everybody wants to get them before one of those A-hole DEMS become our new president.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been buying primers at WalMart. They are a little less costly there than at some other sproting goods stores. They sell CCI. I have used a lot of CCI primers and find them to be reliable. 

You have received some good advice here. Not much to add except that I have really enjoyed reloading and hope you will find it satisfying too.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> Any advice that I can give to new reloaders is to *get a good scale and a good set of calipers*, before you get anything else.


Even before a press? What good are those without a press?


----------

